# Cedar products



## Sarah 1426 (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi. I am looking (to buy online) a "Cedar Phoenicia" food product. It is called "Pindjur" and it is a poasted red peppers spread. It says on the label that it is from "Produits Phoenicia products inc." and says it's in Montreal(quebec) and says it's a product of Turkey. The ingredents are roasted red peppers, tomato paste, eggplants, onions, sunflower oil, sugar, salt, vinegar, garlic, and spices.
Please if anyone knows anything about this and where to get it, let me know because I have been looking for a while and cannot find it.
Thanks!


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 2, 2004)

The company is Phoenicia Products. This link is to the website and more specifically, the Cedar Roasted Red Pepper Spread. 

http://www.phoeniciaproducts.com/it...name=Middle East Products&name=Cedar Products

You might also try these sites. They offer Pindjur, but different brand names.  
http://www.sadaf.com/store/product165.html
http://www.zakuson.ca/pindjur.asp

Hope some of this helps!


----------



## Sarah 1426 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you so much, I was looking so much and it was right there and I couldn't find it  ...anyway do you know if I can order them from that site, because I went there and I didn't see how/if I could?
Thanks!


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 9, 2004)

Hmmm. You might try this site for a place near you. Where do you live?
http://www.zabihah.com/_reviews.php?reviewer=Anonymous


----------



## Sarah 1426 (Nov 9, 2004)

I live in Georgia and I am looking for this because my father owns a Romanian-Middle eastern small grocery store (he is lebanese) and many people have been looking for this product and the companies he orders from don't carry it...thanks for the website, I haven't looked at it yet but I will, thanks again!


----------

